# Suprep



## Manzyb (Jul 15, 2012)

Anyone else ever had to drink this?

It's a smaller quantity of stuff to drink.  Doc wouldn't let me do the miralax prep this time because he thinks this one is better.  And holy crap.  Litterally.  I know I usually go a lot with a colonoscopy prep, but I already feel dehydrated, and I just drank it an hour ago!  :/  It feels way more brutal than the miralax!


----------



## mxschick (Jul 15, 2012)

I just had a colonoscopy on Friday and had to drink the suprep. Nasty stuff!! It didn't work as well for me as other prep. I had to drink lots of waterfowl get things moving. Good luck!


----------



## 2thFairy (Jul 15, 2012)

What does drinking waterfowl taste like?  teehee!!  (just kidding)


----------



## ctrl z (Jul 15, 2012)

I had suprep for my most recent colonoscopy. That is some hard core stuff! Cleanest prep I've ever had. It freaks me out how much it dehydrates.


----------



## scoutfinch (Jul 15, 2012)

I've done Suprep before - totally agree that it is completely nasty tasting but does a good job at what it is intended for.  The taste still haunts my nightmares.

Never done Miralax before so can't compare, although I hear the Miralax does not taste so bad.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 15, 2012)

Miralax was not bad at all.  it just tasted like whatever you mixed with it!

ugh, this stuff is seriously nasty.  He said that it is suppose to clean you out the best. I just don't know if I can drink another round of it at 2 am!! Already have thrown some of it up.


----------



## Switalski (Jul 15, 2012)

ManzyB,
Unfortunately, Suprep does have a unique taste, but I think it works better than Miralax - I've done both.  For me, I drink the Suprep over the sink. Cold water works best. I drink  the first glass of the prep with water all at once,then follow it up immediately with another glass of plain water.  I also find swishing water around in my mouth and spitting it out helps get the taste out. Because water is what really gets the job done, I try to minimize the volume of the bad tasting stuff and maximize the volume of plain cold water.  Good luck.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks switalski 

It is definitely getting the job done.  Although it doesn't take much for me anyway!  I had already gone about 15 times before the prep, and it's always really watery.  

but yuck, it really does taste nasty!  I've already been having a hard time with nausea/vomiting, so it is just doing wonders for that  lol


----------



## natatak227 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've done suprep a few times. Its actually better than the Moviprep that I had to do many times before. WAY less liquid to take in. I always hope that taking the stuff will clean me out well so that my GI can get an accurate picture of what is going on.

I find that mixing it with Gatorade helps with the taste problem.


----------



## Manzyb (Jul 16, 2012)

natatak- I mixed it with gatorade too!!!  I knew i was not going to be able to drink it mixed with water.


----------



## natatak227 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yep, and since you should hydrate anyways, it works out!


----------



## Susan2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I know that it sounds silly, but try holding your nose when you drink it. It sometimes helps with the nausia.


----------



## Mayflower537 (Aug 14, 2012)

I have just been rxed Suprep for my c-scope.  I'm a little nervous using a liquid prep as I used the pill prep the first time.  So gatorade is okay to mix it with...the nurse suggested putting Crystal light in the water or something.  But gatorade sounds better to me.  The sheer quantity of liquid I was supposed to drink with the pills made white grape juice fairly unpalatable to this day but I never drink Gatorade so if I get to where I can't stand that, it's not a big deal.  Hahaha.  Yay prep!!


----------



## natatak227 (Aug 14, 2012)

The pills made me way too sick to take. I passed out!


----------



## NO CROHN'S (Aug 9, 2013)

I used Suprep before my last colonoscopy and was told that the lining of my colon was irritated and indicated that I had either Crohn's disease or ulcerative colitis. I had no symptoms prior to this and have had none since. The nurse informed me that other patients had been surprised by the same diagnosis, after using Suprep. I refused any treatment for these conditions and suspect the colon lining was irritated by the Suprep. I will know more after my next colonoscopy, because I intend to use the Go Lightly prep, as I had no irritation noted in previous colonoscopies. I believe the diet restrictions, for 5 days prior to using the Suprep, are much harder to follow than just using the Go Lightly.


----------



## 2thFairy (Aug 9, 2013)

My husband used Suprep yesterday and had a colonoscopy this morning.  His colon was healthy and had no irritation like you describe.  He also had no dietary restrictions leading up to the day using Suprep.  

For me personally, GoLightly is the most evil of all bowel preps.  More power to you!!


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Aug 9, 2013)

That sounds like moviprep I,d sooner drink cat pee,I feel for you,though I suspect I,m gonna get some handed to me next week.hope my consultant isn't,t easily offended when I tell to go forth and multiply can,t face it.all the best


----------



## Switalski (Aug 10, 2013)

2th Fairy,
Ditto on the GoLightly. It's not allowed in my house anymore.


----------



## Chuck78 (Aug 12, 2013)

I prefer suprep. I hammer down the first half. Then take a big gulp every few minutes...it makes me feel like I'm going to throw up, but then again so does crohns.


----------

